# Inspired to smoke a rainbow trout...



## davidlsi (Oct 23, 2010)

I was inspired this morning by Ikrus's post and when I saw the Rainbows lined up in the fish case I picked one up.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94422/smoked-first-trout

A little over two hours with a constant 206 degrees, and one go at the smoke of wet apple wood chips.  Seasoned with a shake garlic pepper mix, kosher salt, sweet onion slices and lemon slices.














I also tried some little neck clams after reading about them too....


----------

